# Which option will be better? D5100 with 18-140mm or D7000 with 18-105mm



## waseq_81 (Mar 14, 2014)

After going through much research, I initially decided to go with D5100 with better lens like 18-140mm/ 18-105mm+50mm 1.8G. But after reading rave reviews about 7000 series I am now thinking if I could increase my budget a bit I can go for a D7000 with 18-105mm. But will it be a better choice in terms of image quality. I will be very glad to hear from the experienced guys out here.


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 14, 2014)

If money isn't really a factor, might as well get the D7000. While they have the same sensor, the D7000 has some worth while advantage's, such as better view finder coverage, built in focus motor, more focus points, and cross types, 2x storage slots, weather sealed, and has more controls available on the body as opposed to in the menu.

http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-D5100-vs-Nikon_D7000


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 14, 2014)

waseq_81 said:


> After going through much research, I initially decided to go with D5100 with better lens like 18-140mm/ 18-105mm+50mm 1.8G. But after reading rave reviews about 7000 series I am now thinking if I could increase my budget a bit I can go for a D7000 with 18-105mm. But will it be a better choice in terms of image quality. I will be very glad to hear from the experienced guys out here.



Image quality will be about the same under most conditions, the both have a 16 mp sensor.  The advantage to the 7000 would be more external controls and a built in autofocus motor that lets you use older lenses without a built in motor.

For a little less than the 7000 their is the d5200, it doesn't have the in camera af motor but it does have a 24 mp sensor and a much better autofocus system than the 5100.

So if image quality is your main goal that might be your best bet.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## waseq_81 (Mar 14, 2014)

xj0hnx said:


> If money isn't really a factor, might as well get the D7000. While they have the same sensor, the D7000 has some worth while advantage's, such as better view finder coverage, built in focus motor, more focus points, and cross types, 2x storage slots, weather sealed, and has more controls available on the body as opposed to in the menu.
> 
> Nikon D5100 vs D7000 - Our Analysis


Money is definitely a factor. Buying D7000 will definitely push me to the limit. Thats why I am doing my research on the lenses to explore alternatives


----------



## ruifo (Mar 14, 2014)

If you can, between these two options, go for the D7000. The AF motor will make a great difference.


----------



## KmH (Mar 14, 2014)

The AF motor will only make a difference if a D7000 owner buys older AF(D) instead of AF-S lenses.

When an AF-S lens is mounted the D7000 in-the-camera AF motor and screw-drive is not used. The in-the-lens AF-S motor is.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 15, 2014)

D7000 if possible. Better built with mote external controls. Generally a better spec camera. Your only advantages with the d5100 is the rotating screen which is nice and slightly more reach, though the difference between 105 and 140 isn't as much as it sounds


----------



## goodguy (Mar 15, 2014)

Lets start with the lenses, you got the principle right, good glass is very important, its always a good idea to invest in good quality lenses.
Saying that both the 18-105mm and 18-140mm are not considered "good glass".
Its not that these are not good lenses, they are and I always recommend them to beginners but I cant call them good lenses, they are kit lenses designed to give fairly good results and cover a pretty big focal range.
I dont think the 18-140mm is better then the 18-105mm, its simply covers a bigger focal range and I personally wouldnt pay much more for the 18-140mm over the already very good focal range 18-105mm.
If you want to buy good glass you will need to look at other lenses, faster and less wide focal range.

Now for which camera should you get the D5100 or D7000, I wouldnt get either, I would go for the more modern D5200 which I think currently is best value for money camera in its range.
Excellent modern sensor and overall good camera. The D7000 has more features so that is a big plus but I still would get the D5200 over the D7000 but of course thats just my opinion.

Good luck


----------



## sashbar (Mar 15, 2014)

If money is definitely a factor,  D7000 is a better buy, because you will be able to use older, much cheaper but still good lenses.  Image quality is the same between these two cameras.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Mar 15, 2014)

I would check out the D5300.....but if you can spring for it a D7000 or D7100 would be the best....


----------



## yioties (Mar 15, 2014)

I wouldn't buy the d7000. I have a d5100 and love the camera but in your case i would definitely get a d5200. No focus motor but a better overall camera.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 15, 2014)

To OP. When you ask a comparison nearly always the more expensive option is advised. I myself recommended the d7000 as in real terms it has better specs. However this does not day the d5100 isn't good. On the contrary this camera made me decide to buy Nikon. If you are buying an everyday camera and don't need a second controller and weather sealing or use of old lenses the d5100 is a fine choice. I prefer your option of an 18- 105 and 50 lens over the 18-140 though. The d5100 is as much camera as most ever need. We often buy equipment because of specs we don't need because it looks good on paper


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 15, 2014)

D7000+18-140


----------



## jaomul (Mar 15, 2014)

bigal1000 said:


> D7100+18-140



Way over OP budget so not helpful at all


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 15, 2014)

The articulating screen allows low pictures which is very helpful when shooting children.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 15, 2014)

Both cameras share the same sensor so image quality under the right conditions should be the same.  However, the D7000 offers much better controls, extra command wheel, better focus system and better build quality.  Having owned both it the past, I would definitely go for the D7000.


----------



## apvm (Mar 17, 2014)

D7000


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 17, 2014)

I got a D7000 the other day and I had the D3100 (pretty similar to the D5100) and its SOOOO much better, the D7000 is amazing. Also ive already bought a couple of little cheap lenses that have no focus motor which is such a bonus having one in the body.


----------



## waseq_81 (Mar 20, 2014)

Guys, what lens will u guys suggest to go with a D5100/5200 for portrait, landscape and a little bit flexibility with zoom? I will not do sports photography or wildlife photography and I don't want to carry more than one lens for now.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 20, 2014)

waseq_81 said:


> Guys, what lens will u guys suggest to go with a D5100/5200 for portrait, landscape and a little bit flexibility with zoom? I will not do sports photography or wildlife photography and I don't want to carry more than one lens for now.



Honestly?  I usually recommend you start with the 18-55mm kit lens.  It's dirt cheap and does a really respectable job.  Once you start shooting more and get a good feel for what kind of shots you take, then you can start looking at what types of lenses are going to suit you best.

Me I'm a huge fan of my primes, I've got a 50 mm and an 85 mm and I love them both.  But they are not as versatile as a zoom and as a result they really aren't everyone's cup of tea.  So my advice is to start with just something basic and then go from there when you have a better idea as to what your individual needs will be in the future.


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 20, 2014)

50mm Nikkor f/1.8 for portraits, as above. much sharper.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 21, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> I got a D7000 the other day and I had the D3100 (pretty similar to the D5100) and its SOOOO much better, the D7000 is amazing. Also ive already bought a couple of little cheap lenses that have no focus motor which is such a bonus having one in the body.



just wondering why you would  bother with 2 cheap little lenses on that as you say amazing D7000 body ???


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 21, 2014)

bigal1000 said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> > I got a D7000 the other day and I had the D3100 (pretty similar to the D5100) and its SOOOO much better, the D7000 is amazing. Also ive already bought a couple of little cheap lenses that have no focus motor which is such a bonus having one in the body.
> ...



By cheap little lenses I mean a 50mm f/1.8 (Cost me $140 new) and ive got a second hand macro lens coming. Not all good lenses are expensive see HERE, You cant use that lense on the D5200, well not with auto focus anyway.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 21, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> > CdTSnap said:
> ...



Good lord man are you insane?  Have you stopped and thought about what would happen if word of this leaks out?  People will start returning their really expensive glass, and eventually Nikon will be forced to retaliate.  Being a Japanese company naturally they'll launch a massive counter strike using abnormally large robots with human pilots in their heads.  Having no defense for this sort of thing we'll be forced to respond with biological warfare, and before you can say Jack Robinson, bam!  Zombie apocalypse.

Sheesh.

Lol


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> > bigal1000 said:
> ...



Bahahahaha damn it!! I hope they haven't seen it already

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 21, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> > CdTSnap said:
> ...



It's an ok lens........I prefer this though http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/585343-GREY/Nikon_2180_AF_S_Nikkor_50mm_f_1_4G.html


----------



## waseq_81 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thnx guys for your valuable opinions. Finally I have settled on a D5200 body and a 35mm 1.8G. Hopefully it proves to be a good decision.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Apr 6, 2014)

waseq_81 said:


> Thnx guys for your valuable opinions. Finally I have settled on a D5200 body and a 35mm 1.8G. Hopefully it proves to be a good decision.



My thoughts are that you should, (if you can afford it) go ahead and skip that intermediate step....by buying a 5200.  I had the D5100, and within a year craved the D7100 or a full frame camera.  I couldn't afford to go full frame so I bought a D7100.  I wished that I would have used the money I paid for the D5100 on better glass and just had bought the D7100 in the first place as it is so much more of a camera.  In any case, I wish you the best in your endeavors, and hope you end up satisfied for years to come!


----------



## ruifo (Apr 6, 2014)

waseq_81 said:


> Thnx guys for your valuable opinions. Finally I have settled on a D5200 body and a 35mm 1.8G. Hopefully it proves to be a good decision.




Great choice!

Here's my set with D5200 + 35mm 1.8:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/sets/72157641188862373/


----------

